# What size Box Joint



## Bowtieguy (Sep 25, 2014)

Hello.
I am very new to woodworking and when I cut box joints I like to have even joints. I always seem to pick the wrong size ones that leave me a little part then have to carry it to next board. Is there a simple way to know what width of of cut to use with what size board? I know this is simple to most of you but I am just BANGing my head on my saw every night. PLEASE HELP


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I limit my box joint sizes to 3/8, 1/2 or 5/8. That means if I want even spacing my box width need to be a multiple of one of those sizes.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I think is just a matter of proportion and whats pleasing to the eye. I usually go with larger box joints for thicker and larger wood and or larger projects,as an example a small jewelry box with 1/2" thick material I might do 1/4" box joints ,but a blanket chest I might have1" box joints.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

It's like Gene said. Before you decide on the box size select the box joint size then size your sides in in some multiple of that.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree totally with Gene on the box layout/planning.

Personally, I prefer the slim, rectangular look over the square box joints so I almost always use 1/4" box joints but I LOVE the look of 1/8" box joints (they leave little room for error when cutting them!). They are particularly cool with contrasting woods.


----------



## Bowtieguy (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks a ton. I did make a layout kit for all the sizes I plan on doing and it worked out so much better. Ty


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

> I agree totally with Gene on the box layout/planning.
> 
> Personally, I prefer the slim, rectangular look over the square box joints so I almost always use 1/4" box joints but I LOVE the look of 1/8" box joints (they leave little room for error when cutting them!). They are particularly cool with contrasting woods.
> 
> - gfadvm


 I like the look of 1/4" also…...Thinking of a 1/8" set up!


----------



## OldRocker (May 15, 2014)

I've always made my box joints the same width as the thickness of the lumber I was using. May not apply to every singles situation, but most of the time.


----------

